# couch potatoes



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fewest couch potatoes in Wyoming:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...potatoes-in-the-united-states-live/?tid=sm_tw


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Best stat of the whole thing

"Where people think about frozen pizza the most often"
Whats going on in Wisconsin?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So their survey is based on Facebook stats... all that means is Wyoming people dont use facebook.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> So their survey is based on Facebook stats... all that means is Wyoming people dont use facebook.
> 
> -DallanC


That's not entirely true. Only 3 out of 7 indicators were from facebook:

".............tried to figure it out by ranking all 50 states on a number of different indicators, including TV-watching time, prevalence of fast food restaurants, affinity for daytime soap operas (as measured by Facebook interest), exercise frequency, interest in frozen pizza (as measured by Google searches), prevalence of Lay-z-Boy dealers, and interest in video game watching and renting (Google, again).

We took his analysis one step further and created an index based on all seven measures. We standardized the values of all seven measures so that they ran from 0 (least couch potatoey) to 100 (most couch potatoey)."



What difference does it make? The analysis is the same for all 50 states?

Just take a deep breath and let it go.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats, Goob, thats props for Wyoming! OOO°)OO



The only question I have is since SW Wyoming is entirely filled with Utards fishing, hunting, and/or purchasing the vices of their choice, does that skew the numbers any? 

Maybe good ol' Utah is the least couch potato state if we had all those folks back?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me that Alaska is up there since half the people can't get cable/dish. And when we do, ice blocks from our igloos slide off and knock our dishes out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wyoming doesn't have state income tax. More incentive to go out and earn some money. When the gubmint takes a bunch of your money, it justifies sitting on your can.....ripping them off you know. In some states, like my home land, the gubmint will actually pay you good money to sit on your can, then tax you extra if you earn some money and even more if you want to have a nice house. It's all about about incentive. Wyoming rocks, no doubt. Once the word really gets out there will be Utards and Californicans galore flocking to the Cowboy state. Think on the bright side, Marijuana will become legal then.-----SS


----------

